# Normal vs Abnormal Dogs



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Where I live, a well trained dog is a rare sight.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent article - thanks!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Very interesting article! The myth of "normal" dogs


This was a great article. A good dog takes a lot of work, but it is always worth the effort.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tokipoke: Interesting article and how true.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good reading! It should be stuck on every dog owner's refrigerator with a strong magnet.:biggrin1:


----------

